# NYC Amazon Flex Blocks



## Oonline (Jan 25, 2017)

Hey guys! 

Anyone in NYC here? 

Just trying to find out what time blocks are released cause it seems to be all over the place. 

In specific, when are the warehouse blocks released? I haven't seen one in ages and I much prefer to do that over restaurants which I find much more stressful


----------



## meeks (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm trying to figure out too. seems sporadic.


----------



## Oonline (Jan 25, 2017)

Ah cool! Was beginning to think I was the only one trying to figure this out


----------

